# Do Women Like Men with Deep Voices?



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I just saw the thread asking if Women like Men with muscles. I'm like Hmmm, I have a deep voice so I'm curious about this: Do Women Like Men with Deep Voices?


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

Yes.

But I guess that makes me a bigot for thinking I know what a woman might want, according to some.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

"Yes.. I believe they do."


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm waiting for the nose hair thread.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

EggsBenedict said:


> But I guess that makes me a bigot for thinking I know what a woman might want, according to some.


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I think these threads should be titled "Is it a dealbreaker to you if a man doesn't have ______" that way we get a better variety of answers.


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)

Deep voices are soothing.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kinable said:


> I think these threads should be titled "Is it a dealbreaker to you if a man doesn't have ______" that way we get a better variety of answers.


Sounds like a good idea. Start a thread with that title. lol


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

This site really needs more "Do women like men..." threads.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

EggsBenedict said:


> "All of the men just like me". Jeezus, you sound just as salty and resentful of men than most of the guys on here who ***** about girls.
> 
> That's not my fault.


The ones who post **** like you yeah, otherwise no. Also resentful isn't the right word. You (and people who think like you,) think you understand women better than women understand themselves. It's a disgusting form of arrogance. That's the bottom line.

But this forum is basically dead now anyway so whatever. It doesn't really matter if every thread is just 'do women like x' and a bunch of guys making posts like 'women will say they like x but ACTUALLY ACCORDING TO MY SUPERIOR KNOWLEDGE.' All the while as less and less women post here who aren't alt accounts, or some fake troll account (probably usually both simultaneously.)


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The ones who post **** like you yeah, otherwise no. Also resentful isn't the right word. You (and people who think like you,) think you understand women better than women understand themselves. It's a disgusting form or arrogance. That's the bottom line.


You're reading way too negatively into what I said. But you know what, I don't really care if you, some stranger on the internet, thinks I'm an ******* based on an opinionated observation that I've made about how I view women in relationships. This is a board for airing some not so politically correct laundry out anyway, and I'm sorry you are so easily offended by a mostly factual observation.

At least I don't go around or mope on this board about hating women for what they like. I make observational comments, but I don't hate "those women" who have supposedly "wronged" us males who don't get any. I accept reality for what it is.

But I've read countless dating profiles about what women want in men, and heard women in real life say what they want in men, and many times, as I stated on the other thread, it is stuff that doesn't really create sexual chemistry, but describes a good dude who plays by the rules and is responsible. Those types of guys that attract women probably didn't do it because of those qualities. They did it with some kind of spark or talent or whatever.

Anyway, I'm about done with this.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Deep voices don't bother me. I've never heard a woman say "His voice was too deep".


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, but not too deep. I met one (straight) guy that had a gay accent and it was a real turn-off. Said he was in theater before. Wasn't a high voice, just sounded gay.

In general though the voice isn't a huge deal to me.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I feel like this should auto-post every single time one of these threads pops up... and repeat until it ends... :

"Some do, some don't. Women aren't the Borg. No batteries or hive minds included."



EggsBenedict said:


> Anyway, I'm about done with this.


----------



## irum (Oct 27, 2016)

Yup I do! I do! I do!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Six posts have had to be deleted. Please remember these rules:

*Conflicts*
If you have any issue or problem with material posted in this forum, or with the behavior of another community member, please make a report or email or PM the staff for a confidential discussion of the issue. Inciting (such as through baiting) or engaging in conflict (e.g. fighting or quarreling beyond a civil exchange; publicly calling out/discussing another member) is not permitted.

*Personal Attacks*
Personal attacks on any member or staff member of this community will not be tolerated. Any post, message, or other content which is judged by the moderators to be defamatory, degrading, threatening, humiliating, insulting or hurtful in any way to another member of the community will be edited or deleted at the moderators' discretion. Registering for the purpose of attacking another member will result in a permanent ban. Antagonizing or demeaning language that isn't necessarily directed at any individual may also be considered unacceptable.


----------



## Not crying (Jul 2, 2018)

Ai said:


> I feel like this should auto-post every single time one of these threads pops up... and repeat until it ends... :
> 
> "Some do, some don't. Women aren't the Borg. No batteries or hive minds included."


Sure, that's true in a sense. Women are all individuals and each one will express their own personal preference. However, women's expressed preferences don't match up with men's actual experiences with women, and it's objectively better to have a deeper voice if you want to attract women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't necessarily like deep voices, I like raspy/gruff voices. I don't know why I always refer to him but Charlie Day has a higher but raspy voice that I really like. :mushy

IDK, it would be cool to be a part of the borg, as long as I get a Seven of Nine bodysuit for participating. Resistance is futile!!!


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Sweet mother of banality, you guys...



Not crying said:


> that's true. Women are all individuals and each one will express their own personal preference.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There. Fixed it for you.

Very astute! Thanks for your input, random internet sir! 

Seriously, though. Guys. _Guys_. If I have to endure much more of this _"we had subjective experiences which we subjectively interpreted which somehow, in the interim, became objective--look how much more I know about women than those silly little dears know about themselves"_ nonsense, someone is getting a turd or two on their doorstep.

If you find sidestepping that dilemma challenging, here is a script for all future interactions you can return to when reference is needed:

INT/EXT. SAS - PROBABLY NIGHT

DUDEBRO: "Ladies, what is your preference on/do you like/what is your opinion about [insert topic], etc."

LADIES: _[preference/what they like/opinion on topic]_

DUDEBRO: "Cool, thanks."

CURTAINS CLOSE

END SCENE​
 Easy peasy


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Yup, they love everything about men. We just don't hear it anymore.

You don't exactly have to be a hulking caveman either. It's just one thing they like about us; we're stronger and you don't have to be the strongest in the world for them to be attracted to you.


----------



## Not crying (Jul 2, 2018)

Ai said:


> Sweet mother of banality, you guys...
> 
> There. Fixed it for you.
> 
> Very astute! Thanks for your input, random internet sir!


That is what I said though, so I'm not sure what you changed or disagree with. Women are all individuals and each one has their own preferences. But their preferences don't matter and aren't relevant to trying to get with them so should be ignored.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Not crying said:


> That is what I said though, so I'm not sure what you changed or disagree with. Women are all individuals and each one has their own preferences. But their preferences don't matter and aren't relevant to trying to get with them so should be ignored.


If you legitimately can't see the difference between those statements, you and your dungeon-dwelling alt accounts are way beyond help. I suspect you do, though.

On that note,

Do you prefer personal delivery or post?


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

yes more manly if joined by hard bodies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@Silent Memory thank you for keeping an eye on things. 



girlyone1 said:


> Deep voices don't bother me. I've never heard a woman say "His voice was too deep".


On another SA Forum a woman answered "voice sometimes sounds intimidating"



roxslide said:


> I don't necessarily like deep voices, I like raspy/gruff voices. I don't know why I always refer to him but Charlie Day has a higher but raspy voice that I really like. :mushy
> 
> IDK, it would be cool to be a part of the borg, as long as I get a Seven of Nine bodysuit for participating. Resistance is futile!!!


I think it is a matter of preference. But I'm just curious about how many will answer yes they do.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

1solated said:


> This site really needs more "Do women like men..." threads.


These kinds of threads are amusing.



I_Exist said:


> @*Silent Memory* thank you for keeping an eye on things.
> 
> On another SA Forum a woman answered "voice sometimes sounds intimidating"
> 
> I think it is a matter of preference. But I'm just curious about how many will answer yes they do.


Is a deep voice associated with being masculine? Yes? Yes. Then yes, women prefer men with deep voices, most likely including that woman you mentioned.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Some do, some don’t. :roll


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

When I started this thread I think I should of posted my voice with it!

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0hTnQ1gb26A


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Depends on the woman. Everyone is different.



I_Exist said:


> When I started this thread I think I should of posted my voice with it!
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0hTnQ1gb26A


You have a nice voice man! 

At least it is not all high and whiny like mine. Lol. "sarcasm alert"


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Depends on the woman. Everyone is different.
> 
> You have a nice voice man!
> 
> At least it is not all high and whiny like mine. Lol. "sarcasm alert"


Some of it depends on the microphone setup.

If I wasn't living with my parents sleeping in the bedroom, right under my floor, I'm pretty sure I could of done a better job. Or if I could of had a pop filter. I spent so much time editing out the pops.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------

